# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  A few questions before I proceed to the next step: D. Leucomelas

## dbizal

Hi all, 

You can see the progression of my build here: http://www.frogforum.net/vivarium-te...5cm-build.html

Before I take the next steps with my Dendrobates Leucomelas Vivarium I want to ask a few questions:

1) Would it be beneficial to buy one of those Monsoon products? If so which one should I look at buying for my 30x30x45cm Exo-Terra? Basically I wanted my Viv to be as consistant each day as possible so it doesn't interrupt routine for my PDFs. 

2) I was looking at covering the Eco-earth with a leaf litter, does anyone have any recommendations? I have stumbled across a site which sells either Oak Leaves and Deciduous Magnolia Leaves - Are these suitable for the type of PDF I am looking at keeping? This is where I was looking at getting the leaf litter: Landscaping & Decor Price List

3) I will be starting my Fruit fly cultivation soon, however I read or see something that I could have woodlice(?) in the tank with the frogs which help clean and also provide food for the frogs? What are these and is it ok to do this? 

4) Does anyone have any recommendations for moss? I wanted to keep with the Venezuela region however I am aware it will be harder than it sounds. I will probably need two/three types of moss as I will be having different sections in my Viv (such as moss which thrives being in and around my waterfall, and moss which doesn't need to be constantly drench and just get a misting each day - I hope this makes sense?)

I may have a few more questions but cannot think at the moment haha. Thank you in advance for your replies, I just want the best environment for my frogs before I purchase them. 

Danny.

----------


## Alex Shepack

1) That is entirely up to you.  I hand mist all of my tanks, but I certainly like the idea of automatic misters.  Make sure you read the reviews for the Monsoon products or any misting system you are looking at getting.  

2) Yes, either magnolia or oak will work well.  I use a mixture of oak, magnolia, willow and sea grape to make things look more interesting.  

3) You can see your tank with woodlice (isopods) and springtails.  They help keep the tank clean and provide occasional food for the frogs.  Make sure you give them some time (at least a month) to reproduce in the tank before adding frogs though. 

4) Your best bet is whatever they have available in the UK.  I'm sure there are good sources.  Java moss would probably be great for the area around the falls, but what you put in the other areas will probably depend on availability.  

Cheers!
Alex

----------


## bill

Alex has you covered pretty well. I would like to add though, that I went through 3 monsoon misters in a year, so I went back to hand misting. I actually prefer it, because it gives me a reason to be in the tank everyday. If you want a mister, can't go wrong with mistking. I think you can even get them across the ocean. 

You can definitely add wood lice, just keep in mind that they have a much slower reproductive rate than springtails. 

Like Alex said, moss is going to depend on availability, but you want tropical moss for your terrestrial areas. A lot of places sell temperate sheet moss, and it "may" fare well in a dart tank, but tropical is the type you want. As far as around the water fall, you have tons of options. Java moss, willow moss, Christmas moss, rose moss, Taiwan moss, I could literally go on and on as to how many aquatic mosses are available. Any of these will flourish in an aquatic area.

----------


## dbizal

Thank you for your replies. 

I am actually thinking about creating my own misting/rainfall system, especially after seeing the prices and all it is (Bucket, Pump, tubing and a misting nozzle) I can create one for less than half the price. I didn't really want to be in the tank all the time unless feeding or spot cleaning, may sound weird but I would rather watch than touch haha. 

What would you suggest? Woodlice or Springtails? Is there any pros and cons for either other than reproductive rate? Obviously I want them as cleaners more than anything else - I kinda want the Vivarium to clean itself so I don't have to go into it much. However I don't want to be overrun with insects haha. 

I have Java and flame moss in my Fish tank already so I could just take some out of that, so that isn't a problem  :Smile:  I will look at the Tropical moss then for the Terrerestrial areas like you suggested. 

Again thank you!  :Smile: 

Oh also, as I have a false bottom, will putting a heat mat under the Viv be a problem?

----------


## bill

> Thank you for your replies. 
> 
> I am actually thinking about creating my own misting/rainfall system, especially after seeing the prices and all it is (Bucket, Pump, tubing and a misting nozzle) I can create one for less than half the price. I didn't really want to be in the tank all the time unless feeding or spot cleaning, may sound weird but I would rather watch than touch haha. 
> 
> What would you suggest? Woodlice or Springtails? Is there any pros and cons for either other than reproductive rate? Obviously I want them as cleaners more than anything else - I kinda want the Vivarium to clean itself so I don't have to go into it much. However I don't want to be overrun with insects haha. 
> 
> I have Java and flame moss in my Fish tank already so I could just take some out of that, so that isn't a problem  I will look at the Tropical moss then for the Terrerestrial areas like you suggested. 
> 
> Again thank you! 
> ...


You can have both, wood lice and springtails. Just keep cultures running of both because with darts, you'll probably have to seed the enclosure every so often. The frogs will probably eat them faster than they can reproduce, even with regular feedings. 

A heat mat under a false bottom would not be a good idea. Better off using an aquarium heater under the false bottom, if you have enough room.

----------


## dbizal

Ah ok then. I will see what I can do with both then and see what happens, it will be around 2-3 months before I buy the frogs anyway as I want the Viv to be established and consistent in temps and humidity before I introduce them. This will give the woodlice and springtails time to establish themselves (along with the fruitflies outside of the Viv). 

I do have room, however would have nowhere to run the wire as I have already great Stuff'd the background in. Maybe I should put the heat mat on the back then?

----------

